# Good weekend



## Craggy456 (Feb 22, 2011)

I spent Labor day weekend with a co-worker on Whidbey Island with her friends and it was exactly what I needed. I didn't think about the stbxh ONCE and had an awesome week of chain smoking and binge drinking and laughing so much that my face hurts! The water heater was on the fritz so we had to shower in the bushes with the garden hose...it was awesome!:lol:
Those same people are coming down in a few months for my divorce party 

The only exception to my fun and wild weekend was a midnight phone call from my dad that my grandfather died in his sleep. I cried for several hours and the people she and I were staying with were very supportive and really helped me cope. They had never met me before this weekend and they had the nicest things to say.

I'm happy that I at least got to see him back in June while he was still somewhat coherent. I knew it was coming but I didn't know it would be this fast. I'm handling it better since talking with several family members.


----------



## HurtinginTN (Feb 22, 2011)

I'm sorry for your loss of your grandfather. I went to an aunt's funeral yesterday, as well. 

I'm also glad you went out and had fun. Funny how the stbx's don't cross your mind as much when you are having a blast.


----------

